# 520 lb. Gordon County Bear



## Smokepoler (Oct 20, 2009)

Taken yesterday evening by Glenden Kelley, in Gordon Co.
520 lbs.Somebody tell me how to upload a picture.


----------



## mightykasey14 (Oct 20, 2009)

The is an upload link at the bottom of the page when your starting a post


----------



## Smokepoler (Oct 20, 2009)

*Big ol'Bear*

See if this works.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 20, 2009)

Where at in Gordon county? Maybe east of 411? I didn't realize we had any bears.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW big one


----------



## pnome (Oct 20, 2009)

Dang!  Another 500+ pounder.  Congrats to Glenden!


----------



## DavidinFL (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats! It is a big'un!


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, how did you get him out of the woods?  Tell us the story please.  That will make a nice big bear rug right there.


----------



## tony2001577 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow ! thats huge !!!


----------



## Smokepoler (Oct 20, 2009)

He was hunting with his 8 year old daughter, who saw the bear first. They were on the ground. When he shot it, the bear, not knowing where they were, ran toward them and piled up 5 yards from where they sat. 4 of us went in with a 4 wheeler and managed to get him out. We weighed him at the scales in a local truck stop. It wound up being a 1 a.m. get home time. He was caped this morning by taxidermist and measured 7'5"


----------



## xhunterx (Oct 20, 2009)

great bear, his daughter got a good storey for school now. she'll haveto take a pic so everyone will believe her. congratulations


----------



## JohnK (Oct 20, 2009)

*bear at cooler*

I just dropped off a buck at K&M deer cooler in White. That must have been your bear in there, skinned and on a float. The picture does not do it justice y'all. That thing skinned looks like a cow at first glance.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Oct 20, 2009)

This is the bear sbrown had a pic on his trail cam and was asking a weight on or at least was close to where that bear was killed.  Do yall think it could be a different one or is this it?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=427119&highlight=


----------



## blackbear (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations! That bear's a monster!


----------



## General3388 (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations , that is one hoss of a bear!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 20, 2009)

*Thats one hugh bear for Georgia*

That would be a very good size bear for Maine too. Congrads, on that bear and its coat is beautiful. Should make a great rug. Get it double felted (it just looks a lot better that way).


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 21, 2009)

I half expected it to be in the bed of a red toyota truck...


----------



## Smokepoler (Oct 21, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I half expected it to be in the bed of a red toyota truck...



I'm afraid you lost me on that one?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 21, 2009)

Smokepoler said:


> I'm afraid you lost me on that one?



The other 500+# bears were pictured in red Toyota's.


----------



## Smokepoler (Oct 21, 2009)

Danny Leigh said:


> The other 500+# bears were pictured in red Toyota's.



I'm a Nissan man,myself


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 21, 2009)

Well there is a plug for Nissan right there. Drive a Nissan and kill a monster bear!!


----------



## jordan9805 (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome bear. Where was it killed at in Gordon county (general location)? I work at the local hunting and fishing store and havn't heard about this one yet. Thats a monster!! Congrats


----------



## olcowman (Oct 22, 2009)

Was it killed around Fairmount by any chance?


----------



## ABAC33 (Oct 23, 2009)

I know its been asked, but how bout a general location in the county?  if don't want to let others know, just post you don't want to tell.  thanks.


----------



## Smokepoler (Oct 23, 2009)

The Bear was killed on the Eastern side of the county. We would rather keep the GPS location to ourselves.


----------



## ABAC33 (Oct 23, 2009)

appreciate it


----------



## olcowman (Oct 23, 2009)

Smokepoler said:


> The Bear was killed on the Eastern side of the county. We would rather keep the GPS location to ourselves.



Thats why I asked as I had heard of a really big bear that had been frequently seen making a pretty good living off someone's chicken farm between Fairmount and Ranger. If this in fact was got in the eastern part of Gordon it may be the same one? Or maybe there is another great big 'un wandering around still.


----------



## jordan9805 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the location of where the bear was taken. Dont blame you for not being specific, too many people might decide they might want to hunt that area (even if it belongs to Uncle Posted). Once again congrats on that kill!


----------



## Cha5e (Oct 24, 2009)

That's a monster! I saw one in Dawson Forest this past week.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 24, 2009)

Big ole fine bear!!!!


----------



## gatormeup (Oct 25, 2009)

how in the world do you get something that big in a truck??? You all must keep cases and cases of wheaties in your trucks!!!!


----------



## gaspartan (Oct 26, 2009)

Now thats a bear!!!!!


----------



## 385xp9108 (Oct 26, 2009)

real nice bear


----------



## tony2001577 (Oct 28, 2009)

In the calhoun times today !!!!! 

http://www.calhountimes.com/pages/full_story/push?article-Dad-+daughter+bring+down+520-pound+black+bear+in+Gordon+County%20&id=4174155-Dad-+daughter+bring+down+520-pound+black+bear+in+Gordon+County&instance=home_news_1st_left


----------



## glenk (Oct 28, 2009)

the skull is green scored at 21 6\8


----------

